# Harman Kardon Ipod adapter



## Mr. Keys (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry if I didn't spell it right... Has anyone installed one? I was wanting to put it into my A4 that has the bose stereo with in dash 6 disk changer. I wanted to get an idea on how this would be installed thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harman Kardon Ipod adapter (Mr. Keys)*

the drive and play 1, or 2?
for either unit, you'll want to get this input adpter:
audi audio input


----------

